# Problemi al mirror unipd

## LastHope

Ciao a tutti,

da quasi due anni non tocco il GENTOO_MIRRORS, avendo sempre usato fedelmente il mirror dell'Universita' di Padova http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ ... tuttavia negli ultimi tempi (non so, forse 1 o 2 mesi) alle volte fa molta fatica a connettersi...ho quindi seguito le guide di questo topic

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-499770-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-unipd.html

E con l'ftp dell'universita' di Napoli navigo che e' un piacere...

Qualcun altro ha riscontrato gli stessi problemi?

Ciao a tutti

LastHopeLast edited by LastHope on Tue Jan 16, 2007 3:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Onip

Io. Ricordo, anche se potrei sbagliare, che ci fu un problema del genere sempre con unipd durante il periodo di Natale di qualche anno fa. Forse fanno dei lavori sul server durante le feste oppure lo chiudono del tutto.

Byez

----------

## Scen

Confermo i problemi!

Momentaneamente mi sono spostato su http://gentoo.inode.at (anche facile da digitare  :Razz:  )

----------

## Kernel78

Io mi sono risolto il problema mettendo in cron mirrorselect, una volta al mese controlla qual'è il mirror migliore per me  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io mi sono risolto il problema mettendo in cron mirrorselect, una volta al mese controlla qual'è il mirror migliore per me 

 

in che modo usi mirrorselect per stabilire quale sia il mirror migliore per te???

nb:riscontro anke io il problema con il mirror dell' unipd.

ciauz

----------

## LastHope

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Io mi sono risolto il problema mettendo in cron mirrorselect, una volta al mese controlla qual'è il mirror migliore per me  
> 
> in che modo usi mirrorselect per stabilire quale sia il mirror migliore per te???
> 
> nb:riscontro anke io il problema con il mirror dell' unipd.
> ...

 

Io ho utilizzato in maniera papale papale ciò che c'è scritto nel topic da me linkato  :Razz: 

```
mirrorselect -D -s5 -b10
```

In questo modo ti modifica automaticamente il make.conf, inserendo i mirror migliori  :Wink: 

O forse tu chiedevi come fa Kernel78 ad utilizzarlo con cron?

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## crisandbea

@Lasthope

hai centrato, la mia domanda. per il discorso di come faccia Kernel78, credo lo faccia semplicemente in serendo tale comando o simile in crontab con i relativi parametri.

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

Nulla di trascendentale, ho schedulato 

```
mirrorselect -D
```

 per essere eseguito una volta al mese.

----------

## randomaze

Ovviamente la salute dei mirror (perdipiù ufficiali) per l'emerge sync é un problema di supporto  :Wink: 

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## misterwine

Ho notato anche io dei problemini con il GENTOO_MIRROR di Padova ultimamente... ora sto utilizzando quello di Napoli   :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Ho notato anche io dei problemini con il GENTOO_MIRROR di Padova ultimamente... ora sto utilizzando quello di Napoli  

 

+1

----------

## ^Stefano^

Confermo i problemi. Sto usando proprio adesso mirrorselect per cercare dei mirror migliori. con fastweb adsl a 6mbit riesco a scaricare a 600K/s dai mirror buoni. Quello di padova era uno di questi.

P.S. buon anno a tutti e scusate se non ho più dato il mio contributo al forum   :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

Ho tolto [OT] dal titolo del topic.

----------

## Kernel78

Non vorrei venir tacciato di fare il mod ma non si potrebbe smettere di postare per confermare i disguidi con il mirror unipd ?

Ormai è ovvio e conclamato che ci siano dei problemi e che mirrorselect sia il modo giusto per risolvere inconvenienti di questo tipo, continuare a ripeterlo non ci porta da nessuna parte.

Scusate se mi sono permesso ...

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Non vorrei venir tacciato di fare il mod ma non si potrebbe smettere di postare per confermare i disguidi con il mirror unipd ?
> 
> Ormai è ovvio e conclamato che ci siano dei problemi e che mirrorselect sia il modo giusto per risolvere inconvenienti di questo tipo, continuare a ripeterlo non ci porta da nessuna parte.
> 
> Scusate se mi sono permesso ...

 

magari si scopre che qualcuno qui lavora proprio ad unipd e può accogliere le nostre suppliche   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Non vorrei venir tacciato di fare il mod ma non si potrebbe smettere di postare per confermare i disguidi con il mirror unipd ?
> 
> Ormai è ovvio e conclamato che ci siano dei problemi e che mirrorselect sia il modo giusto per risolvere inconvenienti di questo tipo, continuare a ripeterlo non ci porta da nessuna parte.
> 
> Scusate se mi sono permesso ... 
> ...

 

allora diamo via libera al flood ? che senso avrebbe ? il mondo è pieno di mirror gentoo, usa mirrorselect e ne trovi un altro ... non pensi che sia meglio ?

----------

## X-Drum

confermo che spesso il mirror die.unipd.it mi da problemi su diverse

macchine che usano diverse connessioni (ngi,inet,garr)

questo da qualche settimana :X

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *Peach wrote:*   

> magari si scopre che qualcuno qui lavora proprio ad unipd e può accogliere le nostre suppliche  

 

Io ci studio e confermo che la rete del dipartimento di ingegneria elettrica (quella in cui e' ospitato il mirror di varie distro) ha subito un duro stop la prima settimana di gennaio (hanno spento tutto) e nei mesi di novembre e dicembre c'è stata un'intensa attività nella rete del dipartimento gemello di ingegneria dell'informazione - ovvero praticamente la stessa rete, visto che i due edifici sono a pochi metri di distanza e vengono serviti dai medesimi server/gateway.

Purtroppo, conoscendo la poca voglia di far bene dei sysmen del DEI e del DIE,  :Rolling Eyes:  ci possiamo solo affidare all'UniNA  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> allora diamo via libera al flood ? che senso avrebbe ? il mondo è pieno di mirror gentoo, usa mirrorselect e ne trovi un altro ... non pensi che sia meglio ?

 

magari se lasthope potesse cambiare il titolo del post in Problemi al mirror unipd e togliere il "?"

----------

## LastHope

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   allora diamo via libera al flood ? che senso avrebbe ? il mondo è pieno di mirror gentoo, usa mirrorselect e ne trovi un altro ... non pensi che sia meglio ? 
> 
> magari se lasthope potesse cambiare il titolo del post in Problemi al mirror unipd e togliere il "?"

 

Fatto, se serve a non far scoppiare un flame  :Wink: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Solita domanda stupida delle mie:
> 
> Se theRealMorpheu5 o chiunque altro riesce a reperire maggiori info sui tempi del down non sarebbe il caso di segnalarlo?

 

Io sono dell'opinione che un bel mirrorselect -D ogni tanto sia molto meglio ... elimina ogni interferenza umana dovuta a simpatia o abitudine e imposta il mirror più efficiente.

Magari evitate di lanciarlo ogni giorno per non intasare i server con traffico spazzatura ... non vedo altre controindicazioni.

In questo modo qualora unipd tornasse ad essere pienamente operativo e fosse il mirror migliore verrebbe impostato da mirrorselect senza che si debba consultare il forum per saperlo ...

Forse sono all'antica ma se il pc può fare qualcosa al posto mio sono ben lieto di farglielo fare  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse sono all'antica ma se il pc può fare qualcosa al posto mio sono ben lieto di farglielo fare 

 

 :Smile:  non sei all'antica, tutt'altro.

senza aprire flame. questo dovrebbe essere il modo corretto di utilizzare i servizi per ottimizzare la funzionalità globale della rete.

il vantaggio non è solo per l'utente ma per l'intera comunità

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Scen

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> *

 

Mi hai messo la pulce nell'orecchio, per cui ho deciso di seguire il tuo consiglio  :Wink:  :

/usr/local/sbin/best_mirror

```

#!/bin/bash

# Copia di sicurezza di /etc/make.conf (successivamente verrà  modificato in automatico da mirrorselect)

cp /etc/make.conf /etc/make.conf.bak.`date +%Y%m%d`

# Seleziono i 5 mirror Gentoo migliori

if [ -x /usr/sbin/mirrorselect ]; then

        /usr/sbin/mirrorselect -q -D -s 5 -b 10

fi

```

(ovviamente lo script hai permessi di esecuzione, chmod +x best_mirror)

e poi

```

# cd /etc/cron.monthly/

# ln -s /usr/local/sbin/best_mirror

```

----------

## Kernel78

Io per pigrizia faccio 

```
if [ -x $(which mirrorselect) ]; then $(which mirrorselect) -q -D; fi
```

 senza copiarmi /etc/make.conf, prendendomi solo 1 mirror e infischiandomene del BLOCKSIZE.

/EDIT

Che poi, adesso che ci penso, è già mirrorselect che si occupa di fare una copia di backup di /etc/make.conf in /etc/make.conf.backup

----------

